# Bros before hos



## addictedtolanguages

C'e una frase idiomatica in italiano per dire 'hos before bros'?

Grazie!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Which means?


----------



## addictedtolanguages

vuol dire che gli amici 'i fratelli' sono sempre piu importanti degli amanti 'le zoccole'...piu o meno


----------



## cercolumi

Non credo sia molto idiomatica, ma è una frase che io ho sempre usato:
"Le donne vanno, gli amici restano".
Mi dà ben 29 risultati in google, ma al momento non mi viene in mente niente altro.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Il significato è «donne prima che gli uomini» ma è scritto in modo di black AE ed è molto offensivo. (hos = puttane = donne nere) (bros = uomini neri)


----------



## addictedtolanguages

si è del gergo. 'Le donne vanno, gli amici restano' mi sembra una buon'equivalente pero forse è un linguaggio piu formale?


----------



## cercolumi

addictedtolanguages said:


> si è del gergo. 'Le donne vanno, gli amici restano' mi sembra una buon'equivalente pero forse è un linguaggio piu formale?


Più che formale, direi che non è informale, potresti usarla bene o male in qualsiasi contesto, cosa che, mi pare di capire, sarebbe impossibile con la tua frase.
Come ti ho detto, non sono a conoscenza di altri modi di dire simili, ma magari qualcun'altro avrà un suggerimento più rispondente alla tua richiesta.


----------



## Odysseus54

Letteralmente, " Prima gli amici, poi le mignotte "  -  solo che tradurre "hoes" con "mignotte" e' una traduzione letterale ma non credo corrisponda.  In Italia, in nessuna regione, in nessuno strato sociale, si generalizza a quel modo.

Forse allora " Prima gli amici, poi la figa " , utilizzando il consueto 'uncountable' vaginal-metonimico.


----------



## JoanTaber

Non ci credo! I cannot believe this thread is under discussion. It's dreadfully offensive.


----------



## addictedtolanguages

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto. It's actually a phrase that I have to translate into Italian as part of a university translation assignment and no offence was intended. I agree it's not the nicest of phrases but I think you're blowing it out of proportion.

Ho appena visto che Alabamaboy ha scritto che hos= donne nere e bros = uomini neri. Non sono d'accordo, secondo me, non e il caso, viene utilizzato da tutti ... e puo riferire ad qualsiasi razza etc. E utilizzato di solito in modo leggero. E uno scherzo, fa ridere. Non si dovrebbe prenderlo seriosamente.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

I am sorry but it is only used in the black community and I assure you it is no joke except possibly to young black men. If someone referred to any woman I know in such a manner, we would need the police to sort out the violence that ensued thereafter.


----------



## byrne

Ok, I'm confused...

_hoes before bros_, per via della costruzione would, to my BE ears mean as AB said "donne prima che gli uomini" but both addictedtolanguages and Ody say it means the opposite "Prima gli amici, poi le mignotte /'Le donne vanno, gli amici restano"
Any hoes or bros out there willing to enlighten us??


----------



## You little ripper!

AlabamaBoy said:


> I am sorry but it is only used in the black community and I assure you it is no joke except possibly to young black men. If someone referred to any woman I know in such a manner, we would need the police to sort out the violence that ensued thereafter.


 The only time I've heard 'ho/s' or 'bro/s' was by an African American on television.


----------



## addictedtolanguages

OK, but this post was not created to cause offence to anyone. It is simply a translation query.


----------



## You little ripper!

byrne said:


> Ok, I'm confused...
> 
> _hoes before bros_, per via della costruzione would, to my BE  ears mean as AB said "donne prima che gli uomini" but both  addictedtolanguages and Ody say it means the opposite "Prima gli amici,  poi le mignotte /'Le donne vanno, gli amici restano"
> Any hoes or bros out there willing to enlighten us??


Byrne, I was  confused until I noticed that the thread title says the exact opposite  of the first post.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Moderation Note

Hello all 

May I remind you about rule 9:



> *Keep your language clean and decent.*
> Discussion of offensive words and phrases is permitted, but the conversation  must remain respectful and serious. You may discuss offensive words, but you may  not use them with malicious intent.



There's absolutely no problem in discussing offensive expressions as long as... (well, it's in the rule )


----------



## addictedtolanguages

Thanks for that, again, no offence was meant. For me it's a question of language rather than getting into a heated debate about the content.


----------



## byrne

Charles Costante said:


> Byrne, I was confused until I noticed that the thread title says the exact opposite of the first post.


Thanks Charles/bro, that's cleared that up!


----------



## AlabamaBoy

addictedtolanguages said:


> OK, but this post was not created to cause offence to anyone. It is simply a translation query.


No offense taken.
 I only responded because there was a mistaken impression that the expression is light-hearted. No one wishing to speak English should be made to think it is OK to use this expression.  It is very offensive as JoanTaber said. 

It is written hos and not "hoes" (which would be gardening tools.)


----------



## Bella63

AlabamaBoy said:


> Il significato è «donne prima che gli uomini» ma è scritto in modo di black AE ed è molto offensivo. (hos = puttane = donne nere) (bros = uomini neri)




lyrics to "price tag" by jesse j: And it wasn't low blows and video hoes
Am I the only one gettin' tired?
... 
Bella


----------



## panjandrum

For some background, these English-Only threads may be helpful:
... Hos over bros.....
... nappy-headed hos


----------



## Bella63

AlabamaBoy said:


> No offense taken.
> I only responded because there was a mistaken impression that the expression is light-hearted. No one wishing to speak English should be made to think it is OK to use this expression.  It is very offensive as JoanTaber said.
> 
> It is written hos and not "hoes" (which would be gardening tools.)



but unfortunately in "our day and age" video hoes are related to as whores... wtf ... ops sorry.
Bella


----------



## Nunou

Potrei commentare con una frase appena sentita in un film canadese:

"L'amicizia, quella vera, vale ben più di una semplice scop..a"

Il concetto di base mi pare sia questo.


----------



## Bella63

addictedtolanguages said:


> C'e una frase idiomatica in italiano per dire 'hos before bros'?
> 
> Grazie!



Più la sento più mi resta antipatica. Ma questa è indubbiamente una mia opinione. Scusatemela! Che cosa c'entra, perché per forza mi ricorda: "prima donna e bambini???
Bella


----------



## Odysseus54

byrne said:


> Ok, I'm confused...
> 
> _hoes before bros_, per via della costruzione would, to my BE ears mean as AB said "donne prima che gli uomini" but both addictedtolanguages and Ody say it means the opposite "Prima gli amici, poi le mignotte /'Le donne vanno, gli amici restano"
> Any hoes or bros out there willing to enlighten us??



Ho cercato di tradurre il titolo, tutto qui.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Infatti, di solito si dice «bros before/over hos» che vuol dire, come ha detto byrne «Prima gli amici,   poi le mignotte», cioè, nel caso di conflitto tra gli amici e la ragazza, devi scegliere gli amici e dire "arrivederci" alla ragazza. È poco carina, questa frase in più di un solo modo. EDIT: Ho appena chiesto a mia figlia al riguardo. Mi ha detto "It is disgusting on every conceivable level." Posso fornire i detagli, ma attraverso PM.


----------



## marcolettici

I've noticed a fascination by some younger Italians with the whole gangsta/rap phenomenon.  Even among anglo/American teens there is a tendency to emulate the language without understanding its misogynistic roots.  With the younger Italians, I can cut them some slack.  Not so much with the kids from here who ought to know better.  

I definitely vote with the "it's offensive" participants on this thread.  It may seem like it's just supposed to be cute or funny, but mostly it just rhymes. For some folks that may equate to clever and make it ok.  I disagree. 

On another hand, within the gangsta community, I think that the word "ho" has lost its charge, just as the N word has, and it's just become synonymous for "gals."  "Bros" is ok (comes from California surfer-speak, I think, the abbreviated form of brother (as in Warner Bros.)).  "Hos," though, is offensive, there's really no other way to look at it.


----------



## Bella63

marcolettici said:


> I've noticed a fascination by some younger Italians with the whole gangsta/rap phenomenon.  Even among anglo/American teens there is a tendency to emulate the language without understanding its misogynistic roots.  With the younger Italians, I can cut them some slack.  Not so much with the kids from here who ought to know better.
> 
> I definitely vote with the "it's offensive" participants on this thread.  It may seem like it's just supposed to be cute or funny, but mostly it just rhymes. For some folks that may equate to clever and make it ok.  I disagree.
> 
> On another hand, within the gangsta community, I think that the word "ho" has lost its charge, just as the N word has, and it's just become synonymous for "gals."  "Bros" is ok (comes from California surfer-speak, I think, the abbreviated form of brother (as in Warner Bros.)).  "Hos," though, is offensive, there's really no other way to look at it.


----------



## Blackman

Ciao addictedtolanguages (nice addiction, by the way),

there's a discrepancy between the thread title and your actual question. Which is which?



addictedtolanguages said:


> C'e una frase idiomatica in italiano per dire 'hos before bros'?
> 
> Grazie!


----------



## Bella63

cercolumi said:


> Non credo sia molto idiomatica, ma è una frase che io ho sempre usato:
> "Le donne vanno, gli amici restano".
> Mi dà ben 29 risultati in google, ma al momento non mi viene in mente niente altro.



I think cl replied well, and maybe with good taste too.
Bella


----------

